# GoPro Avalanche



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

that's one lucky MF... 
hard slab- check
convex role- check
starts slide then stops to look instead of bailing to the right- check:facepalm1:

lucky there were no trees or cliffs at the bottom of the run-out zone. Crack starts at 0:16, get out of there at a 45 degree angle if possible, use that 2 seconds you have until it's too late.

There is a longer version of this that shows the full context. Looks like he was alone, so no one to dig him out if he was unlucky enough to get burried.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

deagol said:


> that's one lucky MF...
> hard slab- check
> convex role- check
> starts slide then stops to look instead of bailing to the right- check:facepalm1:


I thought the same thing. I mean I know when it happens everybody reacts a different way depending on your bodies fight or flight but it looks like he purposely let the avy take him, the break ended only a little to his right if he would have kept riding he may have avoided being caught al together


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

I saw this on the news. What a lucky sob. I know nothing about avi safety, but it seems pretty obvious to ride away from that instead of stopping to look around.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

No no, He never stops.

Have you ever seen an avalanche bust & then not move for a second?

No, of course you haven't 

When it looks like he is stopped, he's not. It's a mirage 

All that snow is now moving, just as fast as he used to be going.

That's why you can't steer.

If all of the sudden, the ground you were sliding, instantly goes the same speed you were going.

You are now stationary, *on* whatever it is.

it's like your standing in you living room.


Then it turns into a washing machine


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

What terrain was that?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> What terrain was that?


I believe it's mountainous:dry:


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I believe it's mountainous:dry:
> 
> 
> TT


Taankks Taaaard. I am now in the know.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

that was a shit reaction by the rider. he's lucky to be alive. should have turned back to the right and pointed it as soon as he saw the crack, not look back uphill and stare like a fucking moron. in over his head.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

At least he has snow.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> At least he has snow.


AHHAhahahahahahahhaaaaaaaa


aaaaaaaaAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH






fuck.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

watched it a few times, I think he did stop at first (right at 0:20), took the snow a few seconds to get going. Yes, I have seen an avalanche in person.. Video was shot in Romania.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

The guy panicked, can't really blame him for that, he should find the nearest church.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> watched it a few times, I think he did stop at first (right at 0:20), took the snow a few seconds to get going. Yes, I have seen an avalanche in person.. Video was shot in Romania.


Nope definitely not.

I downloaded it & have been watching it in slow-mo..
So he's hiking at the 20 second mark.

when he turns back & it looks like hes standing there, 
The snow looks almost like water flowing over rocks in rapids

Between 40-42 in the longer video.

He starts out haulin' ass, cracks it 
Then he's still continuing on the same path he was on before.

If you look at his shadow, he doesn't turn his board.

The ground is moving as fast as he is.

He's a passenger *on *it for that second.



I create them & ride in them.

That's what it is.


TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

he wasn't hauling ass at all until he was in the washing machine. he was traversing the slope like a pussy. 



shit riding. go down the fall line, not across it. he effectively comes to a stop on his toe edge to admire his impending should-have-been death.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> he wasn't hauling ass at all until he was in the washing machine. he was traversing the slope like a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> shit riding. go down the fall line, not across it. he effectively comes to a stop on his toe edge to admire his impending should-have-been death.


Sounds about right, except he never stops.


TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

he might not have been taking a safety meeting or lacing his boots, but he is definitely on his toeside edge, looking straight uphill behind where he should be going, and traversing the fall line into the gut and into the slide.


shit.


he sure ain't going.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> he might not have been taking a safety meeting or lacing his boots, but he is definitely on his toeside edge, looking straight uphill behind where he should be going, and traversing the fall line into the gut and into the slide.
> 
> 
> shit.
> ...


Yup, I am not gonna waste time looking at this vid anymore, but in the short version at 0:20, you can see there is something under the snow that must be a stationary object that causes the snow above to mound up (like a wave in a river reacting to a rock that forms a rapid- a fixed point on the ground) and he is not moving in relation to that feature for like a second or soo.. also at 0:21 to the right, you can see unbroken snow that he is not moving in relation to, while the snow to the left has started to slide.....not a lot of time, but time is of the essence in these situations.


----------

